# Give a lil listen... :)



## littleirishmama

Modern classical piano music at it's finest 
I was not a fan of classical music (or piano music for that matter) until I heard Elijah play. It's amazing. Let me know what you think 
http://www.elijahbossenbroek.com

Also check on youtube:


----------



## Mirror Image

littleirishmama said:


> Modern classical piano music at it's finest
> I was not a fan of classical music (or piano music for that matter) until I heard Elijah play. It's amazing. Let me know what you think
> http://www.elijahbossenbroek.com
> 
> Also check on youtube:


I didn't find it amazing at all. I found it rather elementary and amateurish.

Please don't crawl all over me because I gave my opinion. I'm just being honest.


----------



## Tapkaara

It's not all that bad, though I wouldn't call this classical. It sounds more pop (in an Elton John or Tori Amos sort of way) or New Agey. Sounds like something you would encounter on a CD your massage therpist would have going in the background. But classical? Naw, especially if you compare this to Beethoven, Chopin, Liszt, etc.

This is a talented guy, to be sure. But I don't think it would appeal to me. But best of luck to this artist...!


----------



## nahkaiser

he isn't so bad but i would agree with tapkaara, he seems quite like the elton john type and i don't find his music anymore amazing then that. the piece itself doesn't seem to have any clearly defined structure at all. so classical can't be it. good luck to the man though.


----------



## Mirror Image

Perhaps my opinion was a little harsh. 

How about this, he is probably a very skilled pianist, but what he played doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## JoeGreen

I actually liked it, I won't be crazy about it, but still it was nice.


----------



## Bach

littleirishmama said:


> Modern classical piano music at it's finest







I'm not going to bother listening to your elevatorised crossover pap.


----------



## PostMinimalist

Bach said:


> I'm not going to bother listening to your elevatorised crossover pap.


DITTO

I too can copy Wim Mertens but unlike some I have the sense not to.

Fc


----------



## littleirishmama

Yikes....some pretty harsh critics here. 

Thanks for the positive remarks from most of you. He is an indie artist and is pretty new, so give the guy a break.


----------



## jaydenhoward87

not so bad...


----------



## Tapkaara

Bach said:


> I'm not going to bother listening to your elevatorised crossover pap.


Hahaha, Bach is rarely at a loss for words. Those Brazilians are always so...spicy.


----------



## Herzeleide

Bach said:


> I'm not going to bother listening to your elevatorised crossover pap.


Boulez 3! What an excellent antidote.


----------

